# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  S.O.S. Artrose

## corina49

hallo zijn er in Nederland nog wel goede orthopede
ik heb atrose aan mijn beide knieen de ene dokter zegt opereren en de andere dokter zegt niet doen? want je heb halve prothese nodig en dat kun je beter niet doen?? daarnaast heb ik slijtage in de rug waarvan al de onderste wervels al vast gezet zijn 1n 1998. ik heb al 3 jaar erge pijn in de rug en knieen en ben nu al bij dokter nr. 5 ,was ik naar toe gestuurd door een colega die vond dat ik me niet moest opereren.. maar die dokter wilde toch een gesprek met me? nu weet ik nog niks, want hij wil alle gegevens nog eens opvragen. en dan hoorde ik wat hij ervan vind.
waarom kijken de dokters nooit naar het gehele plaatje van een patient..
ook heb ik geen kracht meer om een kraan los te draaien en kan heb vaak geen kracht meer om op te staan? ik kan niet meer door mijn knieen buigen en bukken kan ik al helemaal niet. het is een heel verhaal.. ik merk gewoon dat ik langzaam steeds minder kan en zo oud ben ik nog niet 57 jaar ik heb een schoonmoeder van 80 jaar die kan nog meer als ik. ik hoop dat iemand of misschien wel een goede dokter me kan helpen mMvg Corry

----------


## Agnes574

Zijn er al EMG's gedaan bij je??
Vooral ivm het krachtverlies is een EMG aangewezen!!

Sterkte ... ik begrijp je verhaal.. 
Xx Ag (een lotgenoot)

----------


## corina49

Hoi
bedankt voor je tip vroeger hebben ze dat wel eens gedaan voor mijn benen ga het zeker vragen aan de huisarts voor mijn handen, af en toe denk ik dat ik de enige ben met al die klachten 

gr. Corry

----------


## gabber52

nou ik kan je verzekeren dat je dat niet bent.
volgens de orthopeet zou ik niet meer met deze knieën kunnen lopen zo versleten zijn ze maar hij durft het niet aan om te opereren omdat ik diabeet ben een schildklier probleem heb en een verhoogde bloedingsneiging heb.
Verder heb ik artrose in voeten handen schouders heupen lijk ook wel 80 maar heb een zwaar lichamelijk gehandicapte dochter die ik ook nog moet verzorgen dus ik zal toch wel moeten maar lopen dat gaat echt haast niet meer en doet zoveel pijn ook mijn armen maar bijt wel op mijn tanden.
Wens je veel sterkte ook ik ben pas 57.

----------


## corina49

Hoi bedankt voor je berichtje
ook ik heb suikerziekte met een pomp,en allergies voor insuline dus elke keer een nieuwe canule zetten vanwege de ontstekingen
en ik heb ook nog Myelodysplastisch syndroom 
ik heb gelukkig nog een man die me helpt want van de WMO krijg ik geen hulp wasnt ik heb een man al werkt hij en verzorgt hij mij... hij kan ook de huishouding wel doen zeggen ze..ik laat het er niet bij zitten ga door tot ik wel word geholpen.
jij veel sterkte en laat je niet kisten
groetjes Corry

----------


## dotito

@Corina,

Met artrose leven is niet alles ergste van al is dat het zo pijnlijk. Soms weet een mens idd niet meer wat hij moet doen, en hoe het verder moet.
De ene Dokter zegt zo en de andere zo.
Wat je vooral moet doen is naar jezelf luisteren, ook al heb je al enkele Dokters gehad, gewoon verder blijven zoeken.Je moet gewoon de juiste Dokter tegen komen.
Zeg kan je evt in Belgie, niet naar een Orthopeed gaan, of word dat niet verzekerd? Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat ze hier goede Dokters hebben.
Ook ik ben iemand die artrose heb in mijn rug en aan pijn pols.
Hoop echt van harte dat je snel geholpen word.

Veel sterkte toegewenst.

Do

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  orthopedie -wordt hier in Belgiê terug betaald ,ik ben ooit eens bij een patholoog geweest (stapproblemen )dit wordt NIET terugbetaald ....ik ben reeds 2 x langs geweest heb steunzolen gekregen ... laatste maal een kostprijs van 450 euro en heeft niets uitgehaald ....hij had ook mijn voeten gescand ... niets bijzonders ontdekt  :Confused: ..... ik verging vd. pijn aan de tenen .....maar 8 mnd . nadien was er wel een operatie aan de tenen nodig ( bij andere dokter).....artrose  :EEK!:  

@corina  :Smile:  ik heb hetzelfde probleem vr. hulp te verkrijgen ....mijn echtgenoot is al 66 jaar, op pensioen en hartpatiênt heb hulp van hem ...en kinderen (dochters) maar die hebben ook hun gezin, zodra ik alleen kom te staan , krijg ik direkt hulp van hoger instanties  :Confused: ... 

Laat de moed niet zakken ......sterkte  :Wink:

----------


## 1Ciske

> hallo zijn er in Nederland nog wel goede orthopede
> ik heb atrose aan mijn beide knieen de ene dokter zegt opereren en de andere dokter zegt niet doen? want je heb halve prothese nodig en dat kun je beter niet doen?? daarnaast heb ik slijtage in de rug waarvan al de onderste wervels al vast gezet zijn 1n 1998. ik heb al 3 jaar erge pijn in de rug en knieen en ben nu al bij dokter nr. 5 ,was ik naar toe gestuurd door een colega die vond dat ik me niet moest opereren.. maar die dokter wilde toch een gesprek met me? nu weet ik nog niks, want hij wil alle gegevens nog eens opvragen. en dan hoorde ik wat hij ervan vind.
> waarom kijken de dokters nooit naar het gehele plaatje van een patient..
> ook heb ik geen kracht meer om een kraan los te draaien en kan heb vaak geen kracht meer om op te staan? ik kan niet meer door mijn knieen buigen en bukken kan ik al helemaal niet. het is een heel verhaal.. ik merk gewoon dat ik langzaam steeds minder kan en zo oud ben ik nog niet 57 jaar ik heb een schoonmoeder van 80 jaar die kan nog meer als ik. ik hoop dat iemand of misschien wel een goede dokter me kan helpen mMvg Corry






Hallo,

Laat je doorverwijzen naar St. Maartenskliniek in Woerden of Nijmegen, naar gelang, waar je woont. Deze klinieken zijn gespecialiseerd in alles wat met gewrichten/bewegen te maken heeft. Heb hier goede berichten over gehoord en ben zelf ook van plan t.z.t. hier naartoe te gaan.


Groetjes en houdt moed.

----------


## corina49

Hoi Ciske ik woon nu in Hengelo overijssel ...ik ben daar vroeger ook al eens geweest in Nijmegen heb daar geen goede ervaring van over gehouden, ook toen had ik al slijtage aan de rug en ben na 3 jaar klungelen eindelijk met spoed geopereerd omdat ik niet meer kon lopen ..ze hebben de onderste wervels vast gezet in Zevenaar dat is inmiddels 12 jaar geleden.. nu heb ik weer het zelfde

Groetjes Corry

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Wat ik daarmee bedoel is dat Nederlanders bij ons zich kunnen laten behandelen mits terugbetaling,dat was wist ik eigenlijk niet? :Wink: 
Wij als Belgen wist ik wel,anders zal het wel een kostelijk affaire zijn.

----------


## corina49

Hallo allemaal
bedankt voor jullie fijne tips en berichtjes
Ik ben vandaag opnieuw bij de huisarts geweest voor een gesprek ze laat nu foto's van de handen laten maken kijken of dat ook atrose is..

Groetjes Corry

----------

